# Lets see you BBQ pits/smokers...



## C_Holland

I was looking at a thread about someone smoking some meat and thought... I would like to see everyone's outdoor cooking setup. Here's mine, had it for 1.5 years now...


----------



## phreebsd

that's awsome!
mine this one


----------



## kawa650

Those are pretty good but I prefer custom home made or custom made by a builder if you can afford it, its crazy how much some pits cost!!! Way outta my budget 

this is the only pic i have of mine, the biggin' is 30" pipe and around 7 foot long in cooking space, me and a buddy went in together and made it, my little one that gets used a few times a week is above the rear door of the bigger one, it kinda blends in and you cant see much of it, I made it when i was 17, almost 10 years later and still works like a champ, its 16" x 28"


----------



## C_Holland

phreebsd said:


> that's awsome!
> mine this one


thanks! I had one pretty close to what you have, but it had a fire box on it. Got it at Academy for 199. It lasted 10 years. My life time cost 10x's that, so hopefully its name is true and it will last 10x's as long as my old one.


----------



## C_Holland

kawa650 said:


> Those are pretty good but I prefer custom home made or custom made by a builder if you can afford it, its crazy how much some pits cost!!! Way outta my budget
> 
> this is the only pic i have of mine, the biggin' is 30" pipe and around 7 foot long in cooking space, me and a buddy went in together and made it, my little one that gets used a few times a week is above the rear door of the bigger one, it kinda blends in and you cant see much of it, I made it when i was 17, almost 10 years later and still works like a champ, its 16" x 28"


I like your setup! I have an old jetski sitting on a trailer. I been thinking about making a pit trailer and junking the ski. Just not sure I will ever use such a big pit!


----------



## Metal Man

Nice cooker C Holland. Thats all a back yard griller needs.

Thats a awesome pull behind you got there kawa650. Nice work for sure! You use it as a wood burner only? 

Here are mine. You can tell by the looks of them that they get well used.lol

Heres the one i keep on the back porch. It does not have a fire box but its big enough to cook off set with so i use it as a smoker for smaller stuff with great success.










Heres my home made smoker i keep in the yard. Made this out of an old air tank. I use mostly just wood in this one.










Heres a real rough layout of the brick smoker i plan to build later on. It will stand about 7 to 8 foot tall. I got most of it worked out in my head on how i'm gonna do it. Still deciding if i want to add a pizza oven to it or not.


----------



## Metal Man

phreebsd said:


> that's awsome!
> mine this one


Steve you could add a fire box to that if you wanted to pretty easy. Ive seen your shop. I know you got the tools.


----------



## Eight

Nice smokers everyone. Metal Man you should do the pizza oven.


----------



## C_Holland

thx Metal man! here's a pic of the inside, its only seen wood. Never a piece of charcoal!



she's starting to get a layer on her


----------



## Big D

geez you guys just don't do anything half-assed, do you?


----------



## TX4PLAY

Here is a pic of my pit.


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> geez you guys just don't do anything half-assed, do you?


nope!


Awesome lookin grills fella's... I just have a gas grill for now... but something else is in the works for the future.


----------



## C_Holland

Gas grill?!?!?! J/k man, I had one for a few years that I would use during the week for something quick like burgers and pork chops etc.


----------



## Polaris425

C_Holland said:


> Gas grill?!?!?! J/k man, I had one for a few years that I would use during the week for something quick like burgers and pork chops etc.


Thats what I use it for. I grill a good bit during the week when I Get home from work for supper, if go broke buying charcole if I went that route, as much as I cook. lol. Ole RDWD has the charcole grill we fire it up on the weekends when there's more time.


----------



## Fatcat

Sure hope you use FIRE bricks........................


----------



## Metal Man

Fatcat said:


> Sure hope you use FIRE bricks........................


I will. The pit will be double walled. The cooking chamber and and fire pit/fire place will be fire bricked all the way up to the chimneys. I plan to use clay pipe for the chimneys with brick on the out side. And if i decide to add the pizza oven it will be a fire brick dome with extra insulation wrapped over that and and other layer of brick.


----------



## Jcarp4483

I made this a couple months back out of our hot water heater tank... Also just made one out of a 30 gallon air tank for my dad but i dont have pics of it yet.


----------



## Rack High

Man o man you gents have the cat's meow as I still use a 22 1/2" Weber kettle grill with real lump charcoal lit with the Weber chimney and newspaper. She ain't big and she ain't fancy but she sure gets the job done!


----------

